# Nepali Maids



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone hired a nepali maid here?.. Could you share your experience ?
Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I gather you're new to the forum.

It's really not helpful to most people to bump up a five month old thread and still not even answer the original question.



mejerrysam said:


> Last week my aunty used a maid agency named maidcv.com to hire a full time maid. There, he said we can choose a maid based on nationality (Indian, Nepali, Indonesian etc) and experience.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I gather you're new to the forum.
> 
> It's really not helpful to most people to bump up a five month old thread and still not even answer the original question.


Especially when the original poster was banned


----------

